# Jsoup Daten lesen



## gr170 (28. Apr 2014)

HI Ich hoffe das ist das richtige Forum.
Ich versuche mit Jsup Daten von einer Internetseite zu lesen. Mein Vorgehen ist wie folgt :


```
doc = Jsoup.connect("http://www.die Seite").get();
String contentText = doc.select("..... div#feed_asset_1.long").first().text();
System.out.println(contentText);
```

Normalerweise sollte das klappen. Der Wert den ich bemötige steht innerhalb des letzten DIV in childNodes. Wie kann ich darauf zugreifen. Ich hänge mal 2 Screenshot an, einem mit den Phatangaben und der 2. ist die DOM Panel Untersuchung des letzten DIV. Soweit ich mitbekommen habe ist es ein long-Wert, und wenn ich den Namen des ChildNodes ermitte steht da #Text. Aber das ist nicht sicher. Jedenfalls erhalte ich keine Ausgabe der Zahlen. Ich habe es mit den Varianten unter versucht, das Resultat steht dahinter. Kann mir einer helfen bitte. :gaen:

.last().toString()==> <div class="long" id="feed_asset_1"> ... </div>
.outerHtml() ==> <div class="long" id="feed_asset_1"> ... </div>
.first().text(); ==> ...

Danke Gerald


----------

